# Were all the new pouches i got too small?



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I bought pouches from gzk that were for 9.5mm ammo. The ammo i bought was 3/8" which Google says is 9.52mm.

Testing out the new pouches today, I was getting a lot....A LOT... of frame hits.

Maybe its the new frame
Maybe I'm new and I suck

When I f'd the screw on my new one, I got out my old frame that has a much larger pouch. No frame hits at all.

Help me experts. Whats going on

Side note - I really like these pit locating pouches. The ball sits in the same spot every time, and the grip that I get on the pouch is much better than the SS pouch I tried. The ss pouch was the only other pouch I've had so take that for what you will.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice pouches, I've seen these and I use the slingshooting.com pouches which are the same but not so curvy.

Maybe these pouches are more slippery than you used to and you are tweaking the pouch to get a better grip on the slippery surface. Just a thought and they are slippery compared to leather but you will get used to it just pay attention to your pinch, your elbow height and your release. By the way these pouches will work for 8 mm and quarter inch steel as well no problem. And if you use a 7/16 steel ball you will be able to melt the hole a little wider and get the use of a 7/16 as well.

Hope that helps, I love my double pit pouch and would never go back I have used the same one for thousands of shots and it's not even close to wearing out.

Cheers


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Frame hits can be caused by many factors. Can you take a video of you shooting and post it here? I often video myself shooting just to check out if my form or consistency has changed. I once found that I was tilting my fork back and it was causing me to shoot high 30% of the time.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Nice pouches, I've seen these and I use the slingshooting.com pouches which are the same but not so curvy.
> 
> Maybe these pouches are more slippery than you used to and you are tweaking the pouch to get a better grip on the slippery surface. Just a thought and they are slippery compared to leather but you will get used to it just pay attention to your pinch, your elbow height and your release. By the way these pouches will work for 8 mm and quarter inch steel as well no problem. And if you use a 7/16 steel ball you will be able to melt the hole a little wider and get the use of a 7/16 as well.
> 
> ...


These pouches actually have a really fantastic grip. I can grip the ball much better than the SS pouches I've used first

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Harry Knuckles said:


> Frame hits can be caused by many factors. Can you take a video of you shooting and post it here? I often video myself shooting just to check out if my form or consistency has changed. I once found that I was tilting my fork back and it was causing me to shoot high 30% of the time.


Yeah I'm going to have to do that. I'll try to take a video the next time I go shooting

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Understand what the " Speed Bump Effect " is . Watch this . https://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I use similar locating pouches now and then and really like them, especially for smaller ammo. No idea for the fork hits, but they are a bummer. And unfortunately for me, they come in groups when I get hung up on repeating something bad. I haven't ever nailed down the pouch as the cause though. Once in a while, twisting the pouch at anchor helps for me. If you search the forum for "pouch twist" you should find a few thorough discussions. My answer for fork hits is usually put it away for the day, think things through a bit, then come back back fresh to try again.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I use similar locating pouches now and then and really like them, especially for smaller ammo. No idea for the fork hits, but they are a bummer. And unfortunately for me, they come in groups when I get hung up on repeating something bad. I haven't ever nailed down the pouch as the cause though. Once in a while, twisting the pouch at anchor helps for me. If you search the forum for "pouch twist" you should find a few thorough discussions. My answer for fork hits is usually put it away for the day, think things through a bit, then come back back fresh to try again.


I think what I might actually be doing is the speed bump right into my hand. (I shoot with slingshot in my right hand) when I first learned about anchor points I saw the guy put his thumbnail in the corner of his mouth. When I do that its like my pouch is pointed to the right 15 degrees. If I hold my anchor differently so its pointed away from my face it just feels weird

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

I recently saw a very good video from Nathan of Simple-Shot fame where he discusses fork and hand hits. It's available on YouTube. Nathan has a bunch of very good videos that can be helpful.

Rich


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Forgot to mention, I use pit pouches from GZK and would never go back to the standard pouch.

Rich


----------

